# Skype ne se connecte pas



## bart91390 (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je sollicite votre aide car j'ai téléchargé skype (2/3 fois même me disant qu'il y avait peut être un problème d'install) et il ne veut pas ouvrir ma session. Problème de réseau peut être ?
Merci

Tibo


Avant de cliquer sur le bouton "Nouveau" pour créer ce topic, je suppose que tu n'avais pas le temps de jeter un &#339;il à cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" située juste en dessous ? 

On déménage !


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2010)

voir le sujet central skype
et y faire une recherche interne puis  y poster
( avec un peu plus d'info que ...aucune)

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/skype-sur-mac-49291-65.html?highlight=skype


----------



## bart91390 (31 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> voir le sujet central skype
> et y faire une recherche interne puis  y poster
> ( avec un peu plus d'info que ...aucune)
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/skype-sur-mac-49291-65.html?highlight=skype



"avec un peu plus d'info que ...aucune" en même temps je sais pas quoi rajouter, j'installe le logiciel, je le lance, je me connecte et ça ne marche pas...


----------



## tsss (31 Mars 2010)

Bien, ça peut être un pb d'identifiants tout simplement, 
d'ou te connectes tu ? à mon boulot, il me semble que skype ne fonctionne pas, quid de routeur etc. .
Supprimes les plist concernant skype qui se trouvent sous ta maison>bibliothèque>préférences puis relance skype.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2010)

bart91390 a dit:


> " je sais pas quoi rajouter,


parce que là c'est exactement comme si tu telephonais à un garagiste en disant " ma voiture marche pas"
le garagiste ne peut rien faire
--
le bon sens!

Allez au pif, vraiment tout à fait au pif 
quel OSX
quel skype
quelle connexion ( wifi ethernet , chez quiel fai)

si d'autres skype furent utilisés avant 
etc etc
-
et le tout est déjà traité en long en large dans le sujet central
et tu y as  déjà des solutions


----------



## bart91390 (1 Avril 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Bien, ça peut être un pb d'identifiants tout simplement,
> d'ou te connectes tu ? à mon boulot, il me semble que skype ne fonctionne pas, quid de routeur etc. .
> Supprimes les plist concernant skype qui se trouvent sous ta maison>bibliothèque>préférences puis relance skype.



C'est bon ça fonctionne, je ne sais pas comment, j'ai rien touché. J'ai tenté la connexion 2/3 fois de suite et maintenant ça marche. C'était sans doute un blocage au niveau des autorisations.


----------

